# Why do my carrots taste spicy?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why do my carrots taste spicy? I got these baby carrots, product of Canada, and if I eat a lot of them, my mouth is always on fire. Why is this? Anyone share this problem? Is this normal? It only appears to happen with these baby carrots regardless where I buy them from.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

They inject fire (in the form of water) in the baby carrots in Canada. It's weird, I know.

(But seriously, I don't know why they're spicy. That's really strange!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you sure this isn't an allergy? What about regular carrots?

Cantaloupe makes my throat itch, like I have a reaction to it. :stu


----------

